# Guy’s Wants Thesis



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Guy’s Wants Thesis

Let’s face it no two guys are the same just as no two women are the same. Plus in today’s society what is expected of each of the sexes is always changing. So I will try to go through a wish list that might be inclusive for most men and how to tell if they might be interested in that little something.

I am also taking the stance of highlighting stuff that is very practical and inexpensive. 

Here in lies just my opinion. Feel free to disagree, or add to anything I put here.

Food ~ Let’s face it food is something everyone needs and everyone takes for granted. Guys like a good meal just as much as any women does. There is nothing that says you have done a little extra for them then garnish. Most are rather easy too.

Say I was cooking a steak in the oven and wanted to garnish the top to show I did a bit of extra. I would take tinfoil a put a4-5 tsp of butter in with green, red or yellow peppers or a combo of all three. It can be added on top of the steak. You can do the same thing with onions or mushrooms too. It takes very little work yet really looks awesome.

Maybe even adding an additional dish or while he is waiting for the meal he has a small plate of appetizers such as cucumber slices drowned in Italian dressing. French bread baked and sliced.

If you don’t think you can cook well tell me because if you can boil water I can teach you how to cook.

When do you not have a great meal, when they are on a diet.

Notes ~ A note is wonderful. You can be careful enough to tell your partner exactly how you feel and even reread it to make sure it is exactly as you want it to be. When you do this you have to consider the source of whom you want to write to.

Do they read a lot? What do they normally read? Do they like sappy stuff?

If they like to read poetry you can include a sweet something from their favorite author that the two of you can share or if you two both enjoy writing try your hand.

Way back I use to do a job that had nothing to do with writing but I used my free time there to write for literary magazines. I came to be known as the poet. Often they would tell me something special that they shared with their love. It could have been a feature, or a special place and I’d craft it into a poem. It was very personal and often their partners where really touched.

Do they do more on the computer? Send it e-mail or PM to them. No harm there and with word it is easier to edit.

Don’t forget cards. They have cards for almost every occasion. Now a days you can find them from under a dollar to $10. But again if it is computers they are into all the better as there are e-cards out there for free.

If they are not into the computers, that is okay too. There are several do it yourself card programs to be had on the cheap. Twenty dollars now and you can print ten cent cards (paper and the ink) for the rest of your life.

Not all guys are into cards or that sappy. If they get cards and tell you they are sweet or better yet display them or even better save them you know you have a way to his heart.

Flowers ~ Let’s face it most guys are not into flowers. Most that are will get tons for you just because. Or they will be into planting flowers or other vegetation.

If you don’t know try one and see how they will react. Flowers can be cheap and shared. I use to grow roses and had great ones too. I always gave them to my wife. In fact I would make it a point to tell her she always got the first one that bloomed “first bloomed, most loved”. 

Buying a rose plant for $5 will yield 4-6 roses the first year and that number will grow by 1-2 every year after.

Sports ~ Most guys are into at least a single sport. Spend the four hours with him as he watches it and get to know a bit about it. Although this can break into some cuddle time expect his team will score and he will jump off the couch to cheer as if he had scored.

He will be able to talk to you more about stuff he likes, instead of feeling like he has his stuff and you never try to understand him. 

If you simply can’t get into the game with him look for ways to support it as if you where there. My dad is into football. My mother got him a blow-up player that “watches” the games with my father. We even went so far as to get the guy a t-shirt to match the team and a little ball. Every game day they all come out. My father knows everyone that has contributed to his football buddy and tells every one about the evolution of “Lester.”

If you truly can not get into it then don’t bring it down trying or nagging.

Games ~ Is he interested in the x-box or a board game or even a card game?

Why not try it out and tell him to take it easy as you are new. Why be left out of his fun time? Instead let him equate having a good time with you.

If he uses some of his alone time with his buddies maybe it is fine for him to have that time. But most guys I know wish the women in their lives shared some of the things they enjoyed.

Shopping ~ Okay let’s face it getting a gut to shop for his own socks is hard let alone food but do it in a fun way.

Get him to go alone and say that you want to make him a special meal ask what he’d want in it and use that time finding not only that special meal he is already drooling over but to get the weeks food too. Tell him this way you can make sure he has stuff in the house he’d like too.

If he total rejects it or doesn’t seem into it the first time then he might never be into it. But normally if it means he is getting at least a great meal from it you will hear few complaints from guys.

Religion ~ So many people will roll their eyes to do extra Bible study. But if you are both into religion why not make it fun. Each can look for questions to ask the other person from books x,y then you compete. What a fun way to learn and share the Bible while having fun.

Don’t try this if your honey isn’t into religion or is a different religion unless first asking them and they are okay with it.

Massage ~ Everyone likes a good massage. Specially, if they work a physical job. Nothing is more romantic and relaxing.

Physical touch is one thing that is important to any relationship and a nice way to end a hard day.

Don’t do this if the person is in chronic pain or if they complain you are hurting them more then relaxing them. You may want to first go to someone licensed to see how they do it for you. You may also want to pick up a book on how to. Listen to your partner about what they like from it, or don’t like.

Holding hands ~ Sounds silly but make time to walk and hold hands. Take the dog for a walk together holding hands and talking.

Movies ~ Let him pick a movie for the two of you to enjoy at the house together. He’ll feel good that you let him pick it and watch it with him. Use the time to cuddle. They make the love seat for a reason and if the room is a bit chilly share a blanket. All the more reason to cuddle up.

Hopefully you can at least stand the types of movies he does. If you are only into sappy and he into horror, this might not work out the way you planned. If this is the case try to compromise on a comedy or an action movie.

Scrap Booking ~ He may not want to go to a party for it but he might be inclined to help pick out the best pictures of the family, himself or even just of you. Some good moments can be had when you learn he likes you in the blue dress the best.

Dancing ~ Even if you can’t afford to go out and dance, lots of bars have a dance floor with no cover charge. You’ll just have to stay away from drinking much there if you do. But even if you can’t my wife an I have danced together in our house. Really not the same for me but to see her smile it was so worth it.

~~draconis~~


----------



## tammi (Oct 8, 2007)

hey drac u guys dont want much do ya lol

tammi


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Not really, although I would like to expand this at some point.

Nice to see you here Tammi.

draconis


----------



## mamab (Jun 29, 2007)

Draconis, what about sex?! You forgot about sex! I thought all guys wanted sex, and definitely more than scrapbooking and dancing. LOL


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

mamab said:


> Draconis, what about sex?! You forgot about sex! I thought all guys wanted sex, and definitely more than scrapbooking and dancing. LOL


There is no doubt sex is a want for most men and women, however I wanted to look at it from every angle I could, and why name just the easy stuff. 

Additionally sex should never really be a "special" thing. It should be a regular part of the relationship. Ask any unhappy guy in a relationship if the sex life is lacking. I have never found one that said sex was great, rather several factors and problems where involved but always sex was an issue or something that was a problem.

Granted sex isn't everything in a relationship and I don't mean to say it is by any means but it is a factor. Physically I struggle with my life. Sex is problematic at times. I will not hold it from my wife though just because I am not in the mood. That turns to when I am she decides she isn't and a cycle begins.

Sex can be a special thing if it is done with new exciting clothes, a different spin, or sexual favors for him. He can also do the same for you (but might look silly in a teddy~just kidding). There are some silly and sexy clothes for men out there too.

draconis


----------

